# Aromasin



## ambiti (Aug 21, 2011)

Ok, I found out that there is no Aromasin in this country I am in unless your female and getting treated for cancer in hospital or u bring your stuff with you from a different country with you self.

First, I would like to ask what would happen if I run a cycle with out Aromasin?
Because all steroid users here seem to use it without Aromasin.

I did find HCG, so no problem with that.

Second, I found this link,
Anti-Estrogens :: Buy AROMASIN (EXEMESTANE) Online, Anti-Estrogen drugs, prescription free
It is tablets, would this be fine? I will order 1 pack to see if they can actually deliver (without having trouble at the customs), if it is fine and comes through all order everything from here in terms of Aromasin.

Suggestions and feedback is highly appreciated!

Thanks!


----------



## chucky1 (Aug 21, 2011)

what are you using for pct. you need in AI to keep your E2 in check and sides down there are a few AI's out there aromasin is the best imo... but theres letro, armi, heard people use nolva even ect... you can find it online, check out the sponser section here and see if one will ship to you


----------



## ambiti (Aug 21, 2011)

non of them guarantee shipment to the UAE...
I dont want to pay and receive nothing...

This sux balls.


----------



## ambiti (Aug 21, 2011)

chucky1 said:


> what are you using for pct. you need in AI to keep your E2 in check and sides down there are a few AI's out there aromasin is the best imo... but theres letro, armi, heard people use nolva even ect... you can find it online, check out the sponser section here and see if one will ship to you


My initial plan was Aromasin and Clomid for PCT,
I am still trying to get Aromasin, some friends are actually flying in to the country asked them to see if they can get and bring... but if that doesnt work, i might wait till i can actually get some... somehow...


----------



## scwarzenegger (Aug 21, 2011)

What/ where is UAE?


----------



## ambiti (Aug 21, 2011)

scwarzenegger said:


> What/ where is UAE?


United Arab Emirates,
You can find any steroids you want for extremely cheap prices that you would call you selves idiots for paying what you are paying but you cannot find Aromasin.


----------



## scwarzenegger (Aug 21, 2011)

Ok, Thank you! But its good you could get AAS there


----------



## LightBearer (Aug 21, 2011)

Goto alldaychemist dudee


----------



## WantsWidth (Aug 21, 2011)

ambiti said:


> non of them guarantee shipment to the UAE...
> I dont want to pay and receive nothing...
> 
> This sux balls.





United Arab Emirates  ??


----------



## WantsWidth (Aug 21, 2011)

ambiti said:


> United Arab Emirates,
> You can find any steroids you want for extremely cheap prices that you would call you selves idiots for paying what you are paying but you cannot find Aromasin.






when can I visit you for say, 6 months  ?????


----------

